

Is it just me or did Kelly Ellis disappear from the front page? - SlyShy

What should I make of this? A complicit culture of silence? I feel sick, uneasy, and confused.
======
dang
The story was on the front page for many hours yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9163309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9163309).

It was reposted today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9165261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9165261).
We would normally demote that as a duplicate, but we didn't. Users flagged it.

~~~
tomp
Those are two different stories. IMO, the second one is much preferable, as
it's an actual story, instead of just a 50-or-so-word G+ and Twitter post. I
don't see why it should be considered a duplicate, though I guess if users
flagged it, most of them disagreed.

~~~
dang
They aren't two different stories by the standards that normally apply on HN.
They're about the same thing.

It's true that the SF Weekly article gave more background than the Google+
post, but it was linked in yesterday's thread and the information in it was
discussed there.

------
bri3d
HN penalizes stories with more comments than votes ("flame war detector").
Between that and the inevitable flagging, stories about sexism and/or
workplace harassment tend to die quickly on HN.

~~~
lambda
Yes, in my experience, this is the most likely reason that this article
disappeared.

I have a hard time deciding if this is a good policy or not.

On the one hand, it does tend to mean that there are fewer flamewars showing
up on the front page, and getting people sucked into endless debates that go
nowhere.

On the other hand, I feel like this works to sweep under the rug real problems
that occur in this community. Rather than being able to expose and deal with
such problems, once things become contentious they just disappear, leaving
only the things that the community has more consensus on.

------
SpikedCola
It appears to have been renamed to "Why didn't you back me up?"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9163309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9163309)

------
jttam
Although I don't know Kelly Ellis, I believe this is in reference to this:
[https://plus.google.com/+KellyEllis/posts/L4wawXpNt25](https://plus.google.com/+KellyEllis/posts/L4wawXpNt25)
\-- I am not actually trying to express an opinion on this, but that's the
context from yesterday.

------
MartinCron
I don't think "complicit culture of silence" is quite right as it implies more
direct intent. It's more along the lines of "inability to have a difficult
conversation".

My personal stance is that even though this conversation is difficult, it's
worth having. If _we_ can't have it, who can?

------
Implicated
I expected to see ongoing discussion about it today, instead this is the only
post I'm seeing.

------
xmpirate
are you talking about
[https://twitter.com/justkelly_ok](https://twitter.com/justkelly_ok) ?

------
georgiecasey
> A complicit culture of silence? I feel sick, uneasy, and confused.

jesus, get the story right before jumping to conclusions

------
cj
Who is Kelly Ellis?

~~~
Implicated
[https://twitter.com/justkelly_ok](https://twitter.com/justkelly_ok)

Her pinned tweet gives a pretty good indication of what's going on.

------
eevilspock
This will probably dissappear from the front page too. HN is biased strongly
against meta posts.

If that happens, that would tragically mirror the tech world's distaste for
open and honest discussion of the issues women face in tech.

